# Dust shroud for RAS ?



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

There is a pretty cool video on a dust shroud for the exact saw that I have. I cannot seem to figure out how the system works. I know that the channel for the saw is deep and must end in a long pocket that flows back to the vac, but how does the fence get worked into this. 

If any with more experience could possibly draw out how this works, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have got a general idea but would love to see some sort of plans to get a better idea as I like it but 100% sure how to make it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For 90 degree crosscuts only*

I use a small box directly behind the blade and tall enought to allow the blade guard inside. It's got a hole though the table and hooks to a shop vac on a shelf under the saw. It collects about 90 percent of the dust. There's a "Y" under the table for a smaller hose for off the blade guard...but there's not enough suction in that hose. It would be best to have 2 shop vacs for maximum collection. Maybe.? :blink: bill


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*ok*

Hi, I tried that box technique but found that I was missing a lot of dust, its works but that other rig seems like its pretty much taking 95% of the dust in. Thanks for chiming in. 

A


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Unbelievable!*

The same guy just posted this 5 hrs ago;


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is a pretty slick setup.... I wonder if we could do something like that for the miter saws

fabian


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*That's my saw!*

Looks like the same year I have! There's hope for collecting all that dust! I like that low profile design a lot. I have mine on a mobile base and use it for angled cuts as well so may need to think about that. Course if I build a sled for my TS...? This is really cool and promising. Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*working on it*

I am working on it right now and hope it works as well. I don't have that large diameter dust vacuum, rather a biggish shop vac I am going to try and make work....we'll see.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

angelodp said:


> I am working on it right now and hope it works as well. I don't have that large diameter dust vacuum, rather a biggish shop vac I am going to try and make work....we'll see.


I've been wanting to have DC on my RAS for a long time.

Please keep us posted on your progress.

Pics would be nice too.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Please pictures when you finish as there are several of us wanting to try that, especially me. TIA.


angelodp said:


> I am working on it right now and hope it works as well. I don't have that large diameter dust vacuum, rather a biggish shop vac I am going to try and make work....we'll see.


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*Yup*

It works just fine. I made a box under the kerf out of masonite that leads back to the opening in the rear of the table. You need to make it snug so there are no other spaces open to the vac. I also created an upper draw just above the fence as in the original video. The kerf is all the way through and most of the dust goes down through that. Pics to follow.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you saying the kerf goes through the table and a box is built under the table?


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*yes*

Thats right. I the area just under the top table surface there is a channel that has those round holes to one side, at least in my C'man 69. So the masonite box was to keep the vacuum working in just the areas I wanted. 
Its a long box with a sloping inside surface like in the video. I also cut a small hole in the back worktable board so that the upper low profile vacuum at the fence would work as well. Pic this afternoon when I get back ok.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cool dust collection BUT:

- no safety glasses
- no hearing protection
- no dust mask (he does have an overhead dust collector)
- loose objects very near the blade (keys?)
- and his technique seems to display little regard for keeping his hands away from the blade.

All in all, he seems to be a bad role model :blink:

Kevin H.


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*Yes I agree*

Yes, I agree. He is pretty cavalier with the saw. Noted. But the dust collection is sweet.

Here is the RAS with the dust collector topside. The kerf is deep and there is another hole under the collector. I can take some interior shots tomorrow.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

angelodp said:


> Yes, I agree. He is pretty cavalier with the saw. Noted. But the dust collection is sweet.
> 
> Here is the RAS with the dust collector topside. The kerf is deep and there is another hole under the collector. I can take some interior shots tomorrow.


Looks great :thumbsup:.... can't wait to see more pics...... 
MAybe you can resize it to be a little smaller next time :blink:.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's cool. Did you make that plexi guard?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Any more pictures and details on the RAS collector, like how long is the kerf thru the table ect.


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*kerf*

Hi, the kerf goes all the way down thru the top board. It extends out to the front of the table but does not exceed the under lying carriage. I will ty to get it apart again and post more pics when I get back in town. 

Yes I made the guard per an idea I found here i think. mocked it up with masonite and then went ahead with the plexi.


----------



## clapiana (Apr 13, 2012)

So he got rid of the stock base and table and he cut a thin kerf. Looks like you didn't 

I have not used my ras in years but i might just give this a shot.

Thanks for the post


----------

